# SGM Parker's training



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

Judo, Boxing, and several Kung Fu systems..... he was one of the few accepted into the San Francisco Chinese Community which is a hotbed for just about every Kung Fu system there is.  He also exchanged ideas with Oyama, and many in the Japanese and Okinawan communities.

:asian:


----------



## matthewgreenland (May 18, 2002)

Just curious-

How many different martial arts did SGM Parker study in his lifetime that enabled him to create American Kenpo (which, we all know is one of the great wonders of the world).  Obviously Chinese Kenpo - but what else...

 -Thanks for the intel...


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Dec 22, 2004)

What about Kali? Who did he learn this from?


----------



## Doc (Dec 22, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Judo, Boxing, and several Kung Fu systems..... he was one of the few accepted into the San Francisco Chinese Community which is a hotbed for just about every Kung Fu system there is.  He also exchanged ideas with Oyama, and many in the Japanese and Okinawan communities.
> 
> :asian:


Add the Los Angeles Chinatown as well about 10 minutes from his house, where he primarily studied and ate.


----------



## Big Pat (Dec 23, 2004)

In the book The Masters Speak, Kali Grandmaster Ben Largusa speaks of his good friend Mr. Parker. Mr. Largusa refers to Mr. Parker as a great man and a great martial artists with a very open mind. He said Mr. Parker was very impressed after he showed him all the empty hand movements and techniques. He stated that Mr. Parker loved the the hand movements and footwork of Kali and often got together with himself and a Choy Lee Fut practitioner. Mr. Largusa was also asked to demostrate his Kali skills at the Internationals. 

As a side note, Mr. Largusa said that Mr. Parker approached him first to play the part of Kato in the Green Hornet.

The Masters Speak was written by Jose K Fraguas and was published in 2001. A very interesting read with such Masters as, Mr. Parker, Castro, Largusa, Mitose, Halbuna, Soo Han and many others.

EKP RIP
Big Pat
 :asian:


----------

